# My Car Cleaning in Newcastle - Shop & Website



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Has anyone used this shop and if so what was the customer service like?


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

I’ve used these guys a couple of times, product range and customer service is very good. Would not hesitate in recommending them based on my experience.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

I've used them on a few occasions as said earlier, good service, although as most places some things are out of stock for a while. So do you wait until it's back in stock or try elsewhere? always a conundrum as I do try and stay/support local business.


----------

